# Will she perform?



## Rdtolbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Today I picked up the boat for my 30 horse Johnson jet. I am not sure what it is exactly, but it is a riveted polarkraft. It measures 14 feet from bow to stern, 44 inches at the bottom of the transom, and 5 feet at the top of the transom.(will post pics in the am) any ideas. I run in shallow sandy rivers. I carry 1 passenger (200 pounder) and about 150 pounds of gear. Will this boat get it done, in 4 to 5 inches of sandy bottom water?


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 28, 2014)

If that is 30 at the pump it should do fine as long as the setup is correct. Probably run in the low 20's. You'll also probably have to play with the weight distribution to help it plane out quicker.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 28, 2014)

30 at the power head, 20 at the nozzle.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is the boat, need to replace the floor and fabricate a transom riser. Wanting to remove the center seat as well, think this will compromise the hull integrity?


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 28, 2014)

I just had a 2004 30hp johnson jet installed on my skiff, I'll post up my water test when its done.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 28, 2014)

With 20 at the pump, I think the boat is wide enough that it should plane, but will take a bit longer. Weight dist. and setup will be key. Keep your impeller dressed and shimmed correctly. It will probably plow water on takeoff so give yourself plenty of time to get on plane before the shallows or you'll be plowing a trench through rocks and sand. It will run wide open most of the time to keep on plane and in sharp turns it will drop speed quick setting down in the water. Try to keep weight down as much as possible. Get the height set correctly, use a straight edge on the bottom of the hull to the shoe, (ruler, board, or whatever you have handy). Usually the pumps leading edge can set just above that line, in between the edge and where the grates start. You don't want the pump dragging water cause that will kill any performance your going to get.

Don't know if you already know all this, but if you don't hope it helps. It's not going to be fast but it will get you up and down the river. Should run in about 5-6" of water if you give it time to plane out.

As far as the boat, hopefully someone else can answer that.

Have any more questions just ask.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 28, 2014)

dhoganjr said:


> With 20 at the pump, I think the boat is wide enough that it should plane, but will take a bit longer. Weight dist. and setup will be key. Keep your impeller dressed and shimmed correctly. It will probably plow water on takeoff so give yourself plenty of time to get on plane before the shallows or you'll be plowing a trench through rocks and sand. It will run wide open most of the time to keep on plane and in sharp turns it will drop speed quick setting down in the water. Try to keep weight down as much as possible. Get the height set correctly, use a straight edge on the bottom of the hull to the shoe, (ruler, board, or whatever you have handy). Usually the pumps leading edge can set just above that line, in between the edge and where the grates start. You don't want the pump dragging water cause that will kill any performance your going to get.
> 
> Don't know if you already know all this, but if you don't hope it helps. It's not going to be fast but it will get you up and down the river. Should run in about 5-6" of water if you give it time to plane out.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the good info. I messed up and bought this motor before reading much about them. When I am ready to upgrade, I will be getting a 90/60 on a 16 foot boat. 

Found out today that the boat is a 1979 1451 polarcraft. However, I don't know what model it is or how to find out. Nada guides says it could be; a cf1451, a cgs1451, or a s1452. Anyone have any idea what cf, cgs, and s means?


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 29, 2014)

Mechanic water tested her this morning, 26mph with himself and 3gal of gas. I'm running real light, my hull is 16'x51" @ 200lb


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350428#p350428 said:


> airbornemike » Yesterday, 11:54[/url]"]I just had a 2004 30hp johnson jet installed on my skiff, I'll post up my water test when its done.


----------



## mphelle (Apr 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350559#p350559 said:


> airbornemike » 52 minutes ago[/url]"]Mechanic water tested her this morning, 26mph with himself and 3gal of gas. I'm running real light, my hull is 16'x51" @ 200lb
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350428#p350428 said:
> ...


That's about what I was getting on a 1648, great little rig. Be sure to start your own topic when you get some pictures.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 29, 2014)

My hull is 200 pounds as well, going to try and it under 300 total. Hopefully I can carry a passenger with no problems.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350577#p350577 said:


> Rdtolbert » 29 Apr 2014, 13:46[/url]"]My hull is 200 pounds as well, going to try and it under 300 total. Hopefully I can carry a passenger with no problems.



It should do it. You have it figured out, keep the weight down and get the setup correct and you'll be fine.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350559#p350559 said:


> airbornemike » 29 Apr 2014, 11:48[/url]"]Mechanic water tested her this morning, 26mph with himself and 3gal of gas. I'm running real light, my hull is 16'x51" @ 200lb
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350428#p350428 said:
> ...



Just curious is that is 30 at the pump?


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 30, 2014)

No sir, 30 at the power head. The maximum hp for this boat is 20, so I am right there at 21 or so. I wanted a boat that would run skinny, but light enough to drag up and down a steep riverbank.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350648#p350648 said:


> Rdtolbert » 29 Apr 2014, 23:38[/url]"]No sir, 30 at the power head. The maximum hp for this boat is 20, so I am right there at 21 or so. I wanted a boat that would run skinny, but light enough to drag up and down a steep riverbank.



I was asking about airbornemike's 30 hp jet. Was wondering if his was 30 at the pump. Outboard jets built and sold by mfg companies now are rated at the pump, so a 30 jet would be a 40/30. I don't remember the years they started rating them that way. Previous outboards and ones built now that had the jet added later are rated at the powerhead, so that 30 would be a 30/20 give or take.

Just checking to see if both are in the same hp class. If his is a 30 and yours is a 20, I wanted to make sure you didn't get it built and run it, and then think something is wrong if it doesn't perform similarly.


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine is a Johnson 2004 30hp at the head 20hp at the pump.


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350652#p350652 said:


> dhoganjr » Yesterday, 23:51[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350648#p350648 said:
> ...


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 30, 2014)

dhoganjr said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350648#p350648 said:
> 
> 
> > Rdtolbert » 29 Apr 2014, 23:38[/url]"]No sir, 30 at the power head. The maximum hp for this boat is 20, so I am right there at 21 or so. I wanted a boat that would run skinny, but light enough to drag up and down a steep riverbank.
> ...



Sorry, I replied from my phone, before I saw that you quoted from a different post.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Feb 17, 2015)

Took this boat out on my river for the first time Saturday. Performed like a dream.

https://youtu.be/cHyqf7Duz2M


----------



## airbornemike (Feb 17, 2015)

Ain't it a blast, my passengers regularly cringe


----------



## jhunter1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Rdtolbert said:


> Took this boat out on my river for the first time Saturday. Performed like a dream.
> 
> https://youtu.be/cHyqf7Duz2M



Looked like you guys had a blast


----------



## Rdtolbert (Feb 18, 2015)

jhunter1 said:


> Rdtolbert said:
> 
> 
> > Took this boat out on my river for the first time Saturday. Performed like a dream.
> ...



We had a great time. This was simply a test run, to get a better idea of how I wanted to lay the boat out. I learned two things, I must have a tunnel installed, and sitting down to run the tiller, is not an option.


----------

